# Classic leaking...



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Right my classic was brand new in december so under warranty at present it leaks water onto the kitchen counter while descaling it today i had the lid off and found some water where i think it shouldn't be.................at the base of the white vlavle in picture and also under the assembly in the back left corner been trying to work out what this does (3 way valve?) and what would cause water to be around it and under? The classic is standard apart from a rancilio wand so should i send it back? fix it? or not worry about it?









OK its the pump......... is that bad?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

that is not a valve that is the pump assembly, try tightening the two screws either side, if this fails just replace your wand and get it back to gaggia, thats what warranty is for


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks just found the parts diagram with key.... the one i was looking at had no key!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Did you resolve this HDAV? Mine is leaking in a similar way but from underneath the pump, no obvious defect?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

give me more precise details, I will help


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Did you resolve this HDAV? Mine is leaking in a similar way but from underneath the pump, no obvious defect?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Have you photo of where it's leaking from.

Mine sometimes makes a slight hissing sound on the group head usually after the first shot. I thought it might be condensation but have never investigated it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it leaking from the brass compression nut when under pressure?,that white pipe is carrying full pump pressure ie 15 bar when brewing. It would then run down the pump.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Not sure exactly, the water was on the metal 'base' of the chamber but everything above was dry and wasn't obvious exactly where it came from! It's only happened twice and not since I looked inside?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try running it with the top off to see if you can spot where it is escaping from.If it is a slight leak the heat inside will evaporate the water quite quickly just leaving the residue at the bottom.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I ran it with top off and there wasn't an obvious leaking point, just a tiny puddle where the water in pipe touches the base of the unit.

I've given the machine quite a hammering this evening and opened it up again to find a massive puddle and some evidence of water at the join between top of pump and brass screw which also was a little loose.

I've tightened it up so fingers crossed...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That brass "screw" is the compression nut I was referring to, the joint/ pipe there takes the full pump pressure Ie 15 bar (220 psi in old money ) irrespective of what you set the OPV to.









Hope it has sorted it out for you .


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> I ran it with top off and there wasn't an obvious leaking point, just a tiny puddle where the water in pipe touches the base of the unit.
> 
> I've given the machine quite a hammering this evening and opened it up again to find a massive puddle and some evidence of water at the join between top of pump and brass screw which also was a little loose.
> 
> I've tightened it up so fingers crossed...


My brother had a similar issue with a warehouse deal classic. His was visibly leaking from the join of the pipe to the top of the pump. I think he took it off, gave it a wipe and screwed it back on tightly and it's sorted it. Hope yours has stopped leaking now too.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Neill, I'm going to open it up at the end of the day and see what's what!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

As per other post, leaking has stopped, HOORAY


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> As per other post, leaking has stopped, HOORAY


Excellent. Wonder how common this fault is. That was just last week my brother had the same issue.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Weird. I'm going to check again tomorrow night but it was reassuringly bone-dry so hopefully job done!


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the same problem but I can't work out from the thread what you did to fix it?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

There is a pipe that runs from the top of the red pump, it's attached by a brass screw...

I found it was loose so I just tightened it up.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Nij tightened the Knurled brass nut on the white plastic pipe coming off the top of the pump:good:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Just to add, when I checked my machine the brass nut was fine and I couldn't see any evidence of a leak. There was a slight hissing / popping sound coming from the left hand side of the group head.

This completely stopped when I undid the 2 Allen key bolts underneath the group head (behind the shower screen). I've since re-tightened these and haven't had the same problem again.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I carried out the opv mod yesterday and noticed a slight leak inside the classic and I was getting a slight leak from the steam arm aswell.i tightened up the connection where the pipe meets the brass connector at the top of the pump.all seems fine now


----------



## fg230 (Mar 23, 2014)

well done i will try the same in mine







it has a similar problem


----------

